# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [AVAILABLE] Jewelry 3d designer

## ander

Hello.

I am a professional 3d designer of jewelry and souvenir production.
I've got 10 years of experience in NURBS & Polygon modeling, rendering and preparation models for 3d printing and CNC milling. 
I work with programs: Rhinoceros, Gemvision Matrix,Tsplines, Vray, Zbrush and Modo.

I've got huge experience working with customers from different countries. 

Portfolio is avalible on my website: http://sp-3d.com/
Email: pavlov.andrey.s@gmail.com

Also, i am offering ready 3d models for 3d printing or CNC milling:  3d models

I am expecting to establish mutually beneficial cooperation.

Regards,
Andrey Pavlov

----------

